# Nurse and healthcare worker sacked after tweeting about patients



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

A NHS nurse and a healthcare worker have been sacked for Tweeting about patients and posting embarrassing photographs of themselves while on duty.

Nurse Julie Dyde and healthcare worker Rachel Keys have been sacked by Calderdale and Huddersfield NHS Trust after joking about patients? anatomies and toilet habits.

http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/new...s-and-posting-embarrassing-pictures-1-6090758


----------

